# Galvez Full Moon Overnighter



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Wind SE 12- G to 16 Kts
Water Temp 84 Degrees and 

Went out Friday nigh on a Full Moon Overnighter with Realvestor and his Rookie IT Guy ( More on him later ) Was dreaming of light SE winds, but we were greeted by 12 - 16 kt winds which turned up the bay and produced swells to 2 ft plus
The new Guy was excited to go and was briefed about going out and that we were to be careful and were not heading back in til after dawn. Needless to say that he got dizzy after the first spot and slept pretty much all night . 

Got to the first spot with the major coming up and threw dark plastics n live shrimp. Plastics prevailed. The rookie caught a few trout and then went to ZZZzz. RealVestor and I continued to throw plastics, as the top water bite was pretty much shutoff. 

Probably caught over 100 plus Dinks n Rat Reds on the trip. Larger feech we in shallow and the shorts were in deep..lol Realvestor has just about recovered from Heart Surgery and just wanted to get the line wet and pulled. We accomplished that for sure out of the boat instead of the usual wade 

I enjoy feeching full moon nights throughout the year, and this one had one of the best moonsets I have seen. Actually this whole year has been an astronomical delight. 

The rookie is going to wade next time and stay awake.. All in all another peep is hooked onto the feeching scene. Reds to 27 and Trout to 5 # were kept for a few dinners.:dance:



Half-shell Redfeech 

Ritz Speckeled Trout n Ceveeche


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Time to go get catch more feech.... it only gets better. 


Blackened Redfeech fillet and throat bedded on a Healthy Pontchartrain sauce. Less butter n flour.Shrimp stck...


P.S. Eat your heart out Z...... lol


----------

